# Climber Seeking Work in Central Florida



## cannoneer (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello,

I am a climber seeking employment in the Central Florida area. I am currently employed, but do not feel that there is much room for advancement where I am at, and wish to gain more experience.

I am a veteran of the war in Iraq, and would like to work with another veteran / ex military if that is at all possible.

Skills:

Climbing, Groundwork, Rigging

Bobcat Operation (Various Models)

Bucket Truck and Aerial Lift Operation

Leadership


Pertinent Education:

High School
US Army Combat Lifesaving
US Army Driver Training
US Army Rappelling / Mountaineering


Experience:

Various tree removals, assisted by various machinery, including cranes, loaders, aerial lifts, and winches.

Tree trimming of many species of trees common to the Central Florida and South Florida areas.

Creek / Watershed Cleaning, FEMA Disaster Cleanup (South Florida), and various other special jobs.



Additionally, I can speak Spanish, have a clean driving record, and have an excellent work ethic.

References and letters of recommendation available upon request.



[email protected]


----------



## skwerl (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey bud,
With qualifications like that, you don't need to ask. Find out who the most reputable companies are in town and then offer yourself to them with your pay requirements. You can pick and choose who you want to work for. I'm not up on what hourly employees around here are making any more, I haven't worked for an hourly wage in several years. I can tell you that most big companies don't pay what I consider good wages. But if you want lots of bennies then that is the tradeoff. 

If you want, give me a holler and I'll be happy to share my opinions on the few local companies I'm familiar with. Heck, if you're not busy we can even hook up for lunch. Just email or PM me with a phone number, I'm in Fern Park (17-92 and 436).


----------



## vharrison2 (Mar 9, 2006)

Do you have a CDL?


----------



## cannoneer (Mar 9, 2006)

*cdl*

no, no cdl. i went and got my class b permit with air brakes, but my employer couldn't ever get me in to take the road test.

--

as far as my qualifications, one thing that i do realize about central florida's tree industry is the large amount of chuckleheads pretending to be professionals.

there is also a lot of very good climbers around here that freelance. with competition like that, i decided to stick with working for someone until i can make more of a name for myself in the orlando tree-guy circles.


----------



## vharrison2 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hook up with Rocky (skwerl), he is right there near you. We are down in Marathon, in the middle of the Florida Keys.


----------



## pmuscato (Mar 13, 2006)

A Cut Above Tree Service, good Arborist in the area and Budget tree service. Good luck.


----------



## skwerl (Mar 13, 2006)

He works for Budget, that's why he's looking. Until Jack either quits drinking or dies, I will never be able to recommend anybody to Budget. 
I had lunch with Mac last week, gave him a few leads. Was hoping to hear back from him and see if he took the job with Dan (Mac knows who I mean).


----------



## Treeman14 (Mar 19, 2006)

Cannoneer,

Are you still looking for work? I can offer great pay AND the benefits. Call me if you're interested. 813-973-1931 Brett


----------

